# Pricing my first pro photo job...



## JulzQ (Aug 10, 2006)

........


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 10, 2006)

First find how many houses you'll be taking pictures of and how many pictures you'll need for each house. You could charge hourly however I would recommend making an estimate of how long it would take you to photograph the place, travel costs, and time in photoshop and set a price based on your estimate. Charging hourly can get messy and that way you don't need to worry about how much time you spend in photoshop etc....

You should keep the rights to your photos and then can give them permission to use them.


----------



## craig (Aug 12, 2006)

I do a lot of work with Interior Designers. They are my worst clients. Of course the shots turn out great, but the designers are so scatter brained that it is not even funny. This may only be a local problem. Some how I doubt it. Interior Designers in NYC are the same way.

Pricing will be up to you (keep in mind that the more experienced designers have oodles of money) and the client. If you are just rolling through and shooting available light then I would say 50 dollars per hour. If you have lights and know how to use them the price can sky rocket. I charge on a per project basis. An impromptu shot is charged a high hourly rate. A planned 12 hour day is much more reasonable. 

I always give the client full rights, with the stipulation that I may use them for promotional purposes.


----------

